# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > گفتگو: بهترین شیوه برای اینکه  مجوز فروش نرم افزار گرفت چیه ؟ همچین بهترین شیوه برای دور زدن

## mehran6764

تو  سایت های دیگه  سوالی پرسیدم  که ایا فروش نرم افزارهایی که خودمون نوشتیم مجوز میخواد یا خیر
نتیجه این شد که  برای فروش حتما" باید مجوز داشته باشیم ، وگرنه  فروش بدون مجوز غیر قانونی است
رئیس ارشاد شهر ما میگه شاید  چهار ماه طول بکشه تا مجوز یک نرم افزار بیاد شاید هم بیشتتر 
به خصوص که به خاطر ریاست جمهوری و ... مقداری از نیروها و سیاست ها عوض میشن ..
سوالاتم ایناست 

1- اساسا"  راهی برای دور زدن این قانون هست ، یعنی هم بفروشیم هم مجوز نگیریم ، هم کارمون قانونی باشه ..

2- میگن گرفتن مجوز به دو صورت هست یا یک ناشر مجوز می گیره ، یا خودمون ناشر می شیم ، کدوم روش سریع تر هست  ، در صورتی که ناشر مجوز  گرفت  چقدر سهم اون میشه ؟

لطفا دوستانی که  تا حالا اقدام کردند
در مورد مراحلش ، در مورد سوالاتی که ممکنه  پیش بیاد
در مورد  جزئیات اش راهنمایی کنن

----------


## reza_edu

سلام ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن . نمیدونم که این دوستمون نرم افزارشون تحت وب هست یانه . اما یه سوال برای برنامه های تحت وب هم من دارم که به همین بحث مربوط میشه . ممنون میشیم دوستان راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## mehran6764

یعنی تا حالا کسی  مجوز نگرفته

----------


## mehran6764

همچنان منتظرم
تا  جوابی پیدا کنم

----------


## monilin

بهترین شیوه برای اینکه مجوز فروش نرم افزار گرفت چیه ؟
خوبه دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعات دارن تو این تاپیک همکاری کنن، به نظرم از مباحث بدرد بخور واسه هر برنامه نویس و شرکتهاست و باید با این موارد قانونی آشنا باشن ولی ما همش تاپیک میزنیم حمایت از برنامه نویسها و ... و از سختیها میگیم ولی همین موارد ابتدایی قوانین که ازشون بیخبریم میتونه جلوی خیلی از مشکلات بعدی برنامه نویس رو تو فروش و واگذاری برنامه رو بگیره.

----------


## joker

بفروش بابا مجوز كيلوئي چنده !
من گرفتم ، قابشم نكردم :) ارزش نداره هزينه كني براي مجوزش...
فقط بدرد اينايي ميخوره كه cd كيلوئي توي بازار پخش ميكنن....

----------


## mehran6764

> بفروش بابا مجوز كيلوئي چنده !
> من گرفتم ، قابشم نكردم :) ارزش نداره هزينه كني براي مجوزش...
> فقط بدرد اينايي ميخوره كه cd كيلوئي توي بازار پخش ميكنن....


داداش اگر  مجوز گرفتی لطفا"  راهنمایی کن ، چطوری  گرفتی ؟
منم میخوام کیلویی بفروشم : دی
بعدش هم فروش نرم افزار  بدون مجوز  تا اونجایی که من شنیدم پیگرد قانونی داره 
مگه چقدر هزینه کردی ؟

----------


## mehran6764

یه سایت هست  در این مورد مطالبی نوشته
ولی همیشه تجربه ادم ها به ادم بیشتر کمک می کنه  تا اون مطالبی که تو سایت  گفته شده
 							همچنان منتظرم
تا  جوابی پیدا کنم

----------


## joker

20هزارتومن هزينه شوراي عالي انفورماتيك
100 هزارتومن هزينه مركز رسانه هاي ديجيتال وازرت ارشاد
( اگه بيشتر نشده باشه)
هزينه پست تا شوراي عالي انفورماتيك
هزينه گواهي امضاء محضرخانه
هزينه پست تا مركز رسانه هاي ديجيتال 
اگه نرم افزارت قفل داشته باشه براي هر كدوم مراكز2 عدد قفل. ( قفل تايني هم حساب كني حدود 48 هزارتومن خرجت ميشه )

تازه اگه بخواي كيلوئي بفروشي مجبورت ميكنن با يك عمده فروش قرارداد ببندي و برات هولوگرام ميزنن ( البته بايد پولشو اخ كني بهشون )
و......
كلا فكر كن سر گردنه هستي.
زماني حدود 4 ماه  هم علافت ميكنن . كه مطمئن بشن برنامه ات از نظر شرعي مشكلي نداره !  :لبخند گشاده!:  ( فني كه قات هم حاليشون نيست )

----------


## dasa1234

با سلام

منم سوال مشابهی دارم. ممنون میشم اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده.

من برای یک نرم افزار گرافیکی، یک آموزش تعاملی (اینتراکیتو) ساختم.

آیا برای فروش این آموزش از طریقهای زیر، باید از ارگان یا سازمان یا نهاد خاصی مجوز بگیرم:
1- فروش فقط از طریق سایت خودم
2- فروش به صورت CD

لطفا اگر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## yusef ghatavi

> با سلام
> 
> منم سوال مشابهی دارم. ممنون میشم اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده.
> 
> من برای یک نرم افزار گرافیکی، یک آموزش تعاملی (اینتراکیتو) ساختم.
> 
> آیا برای فروش این آموزش از طریقهای زیر، باید از ارگان یا سازمان یا نهاد خاصی مجوز بگیرم:
> 1- فروش فقط از طریق سایت خودم
> 2- فروش به صورت CD
> ...


تا جایی که من می دونم برای هر کاری باید مجوز بگیری و یه پروسه طولانی و هزینه بر رو طی کنی به علاوه برای انتشار هم حتما باید کارت رو به ناشر بسپاری و هزینه هنگفتی هم به ناشر بپردازی اجباریه 
یعنی چند ملیون تا چند ده ملیون باید خرج کنی 
من نرم افزار و بازی اندروید درست میکنم با توجه به تجربه نه چندان زیادم نظرم اینه که نرم افزار توی ایران به هیچ وجه فروش نمی ره مردم برای یک نرم افزار اندرویدی که مشتریش ده ها برابر نرم افزار ویندوز هست حاظر نیستن 1000 تومن پول بدن پس انتظار نداشته باش برای نرم افزار ویندوزی بیشر از این کسی پول بده

برای دور زدن این مشکلات هم که از لحاظ فنی شدنی هست اما نمی دونم که مجاز باشه یا نه 
احتمالا می تونی نرم افزارت رو از طریق یک نرم افزار اندرویدی با خرید درون برنامه ای بفروشی 
برنامه اندوریدی برای برنامه ویندوزیت می تونه شماره سریال با تاریخ مصرف یکروزه بسازه که بعد از پرداخت به کاربر داده میشه یعنی کاربر باید توی همون روز برنامه اش رو فعال کنه 
برای توضیح بیشتر بهم ایمیل بزن 

https://cafebazaar.ir/developer/yusef-ghatavi/

----------

